# Yaupon reef



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone been catching anything at yaupon reef


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Snake kings mostly, with a few 12-15 pounders mixed in........the big ones have been scarce at Yaupon reef.


----------



## sharkslayer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ricky, this is Josh we fished the reef Friday and all we caught was 1 Spanish and a toad fish, we are gonna go back out tommorow I'll let u know if we do any good


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

Josh i cant believe you have not caught any sharks cause your are fishing with the shark slayer


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

hey guys, I have a 20ft sea ark CC and always wanted to go to yaupon reef but not sure how to rig how to fish it or the biggest= what time of year. Can any of you guys help me out? Im not completely ignorant but im not rich either and trips to the beach pulling the boat are expensive tryng to figure it out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DrumCook (May 14, 2009)

hey rivercat im from the same area weeee will help you pay for gas and drown bait to catch a couple of kings-spanish


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

alright sounds like a plan, have you got a nice truck to pull with? I will let you pull for the ride on the boat and bait ect.


----------



## DrumCook (May 14, 2009)

Duramax Diesel crew cab i pull a 32ft travel trailor let me know how many can go


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, by any chance do you like hard preaching? we need to meet
never been at sea but once, but on the lake 3 is good 4 is a crowd. Not sure of the difference more people might help the roll, not sure. I will say this Im terribly overweight with high blood and all that, so I get nauseous easily even though im but a youth(30) so anything above 2.5' and I will want to stay inshore, it can take upto 4' though if we all feel upto it and this boat rides high on the water so it skips across the surf instead of breaking it so thats cool, especially coming in.


----------

